# My take on the forum bird.



## Anpanman (Feb 23, 2013)

I mentioned in my introduction post that I had made a couple of chicken ballotines, and it was suggested i`d post some photos.

The ballotines are great fun I think. This one was stuffed with feta cheese, dry-cured ham, grilled paprika, dried tomatoes, garlic, sage, basil and parsley. Cooked in the owen in a cast iron casserole with a splash of white wine. Remainings in the pan later used to make a cream sauce to be served with the bird.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2013)

Bravo! Great job.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks very nice


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 23, 2013)

awesome job! chickens don't get to that size here.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2013)

Jaques Pepin would be proud!!


----------



## Miles (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice! No doubt very tasty too!


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks great. No doubt JP would be happy with that!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks really sweet - did you de-bone the legs and wings and stuff them too? Yeah I want to try that myself :hungry: :hungry:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 23, 2013)

What sauce is on the side there? Is that a volumetric flask in the first picture?

I have never made one of those I need to give that a try maybe that is something for tomorrow night. Looks good.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 23, 2013)

I realize this bird is gone forever but if you are sitting on a cross section pic after cooking it would be really cool to see. 

Great job :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 23, 2013)

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Igasho (Feb 23, 2013)

I Agree! nom nom nom is right


----------



## TheNewMexican (Feb 24, 2013)

Damn..........:hungry:


----------



## wellminded1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang that looks good.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Feb 25, 2013)

Good grief. I am suddenly very hungry. I am also reminded of how much I wanted to try making one of these myself. Your filling sounds really tasty!


----------

